# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  صحيح ان شركة fxsol ستفتتح منصات ببرنامج ميتا تريدر  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الهـــــاجري

احد الاخوه قد استفسر من الدعم الفني للشركة  واشارو ان نهاية الشهر سيتم التعامل بمنصات الميتا تريدر بحسابات تابعة فكسول  احد الاخوه لديه اي خبر عن هذه المعلومه ..!!؟  أســـوة بشركة fxcm  وكل الشكر

----------


## mostafa_anwr

ان شاء الله يكون خبر صحيح لكن اول مرة اسمع منك وجزاك الله خير على متابعة الاخبار من اجل اخونك

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

امممممممممم
والله خبريه حلوة
ان شاء الله تكون صحيحه 
لانه فعلا الميتا اللي ناقص الافكس 
شكرا

----------


## ابولو138

برضو ناقص الذهب والنفط  ياسلام لو يضيفوها

----------


## توفيق

بانتضار الاستاد سمير   :Hands:

----------


## سمير صيام

> بانتضار الاستاد سمير

  :Big Grin:   لسه والله معنديش معلومات بكده لو عرفت حاجة هقولها ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن غزة هاشم

ان شاء الله يكون هالكلام في منه
ربنا يسمع منك

----------


## femtogold4

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## femtogold4

لو حد يا جماعة يعرف حاجة بسرعة يقولنا  عشان انا هاجل فتح حسابى و نفسى افتح مع سيليوشن .

----------


## Mr.stayl

من تقدم الى تقدم 
ما شاء الله

----------


## وليدخالد

ياليت يكون الخبر صحيح

----------


## ahmed.com

ياليت يكون الخبر صحيح

----------


## !MMM!

من عرفت الفوركس ، وأنا أسمع هالخبر !  
ما أدري وش الفائدة ، كان مافيه شركات بالعالم عندها ميتاتريدر إلا فكسول ؟  
عندكم fxcm  وخلصنا ، ليش يعني الإنتظار ؟

----------


## عمر حلاق

سألت ستيف وهو نائب رئيس الشركة يوم السبت الماضي حول الأمر فقال :  أن الميتا تريدر الآن جاهز وهو قيد التجربة لمدة شهر ، ومن بعدها سوف يطلقوه للعملاء  بالتوفيق

----------


## jouzef

> احد الاخوه قد استفسر من الدعم الفني للشركة  واشارو ان نهاية الشهر سيتم التعامل بمنصات الميتا تريدر بحسابات تابعة فكسول  احد الاخوه لديه اي خبر عن هذه المعلومه ..!!؟  أســـوة بشركة fxcm   وكل الشكر

   الله يبشرك بالخير ياولد الديرة  :Big Grin:

----------


## EXPERTLIVE

> سألت ستيف وهو نائب رئيس الشركة يوم السبت الماضي حول الأمر فقال :  أن الميتا تريدر الآن جاهز وهو قيد التجربة لمدة شهر ، ومن بعدها سوف يطلقوه للعملاء  بالتوفيق

 *--   --  *

----------


## HICHOUR

> سألت ستيف وهو نائب رئيس الشركة يوم السبت الماضي حول الأمر فقال :  أن الميتا تريدر الآن جاهز وهو قيد التجربة لمدة شهر ، ومن بعدها سوف يطلقوه للعملاء  بالتوفيق

  
خبر جميل 
بهذه الطريقة الافكسول رايحة تستقطب الكثير من العملاء

----------


## يا رزّاق أرزقني

ان شاء الله :Hands:  مع اني ماعندي حساب فيها :Big Grin:  لكن عشانكم

----------


## عبدالله المالكي

> سألت ستيف وهو نائب رئيس الشركة يوم السبت الماضي حول الأمر فقال :  أن الميتا تريدر الآن جاهز وهو قيد التجربة لمدة شهر ، ومن بعدها سوف يطلقوه للعملاء  بالتوفيق

 يعني معنى كلامك أخوي انه سيتم اطلاقه في شهر مايو بإذن الله، بس ليش ادارة المنتدى ما حطت هالخبر؟ مع انه يهم ناس وايد... 
وألف شكر لصاحب الخبرية الحلوة..لك البشارة ياخوي

----------


## أسامه عبده

. نعم الخبر صحيح ، والحقيقه لدينا علم من مده ليست بالقصيره ، ولكن فضلنا الإنتظار بعض الوقت قبل الإعلان عن ذلك لكي نتأكد من توقيت الإطلاق وانتهاء فترة التجارب قبل الإعلان   وإن شاء الله نوافيكم بآخر التطورات أول بأول

----------


## عبدالله المالكي

جزاك الله خير أستاذ أسامة، وان شاء الله يتم الاطلاق قريبا يا رب. 
وبانتظار الأخبار منكم في القريب العاجل.

----------


## عندي طموح

ياليت التوضيح أكثر  
لأن فكسول لها منصة تداول  FXACCUCHARTS   مشابة للميتا ترايدر  
ماالهدف

----------


## hamada4x

خبر جميل ....لكن الخوف ان تشترط حد ادنى للحساب للتعامل بالميتاتريدر زى اف اكس سى ام يعنى يا رب ما تقولش الحد الادنى للحساب 5000$ يا رب تطلع جدعة :Big Grin:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياليت التوضيح أكثر  
> لأن فكسول لها منصة تداول  FXACCUCHARTS   مشابة للميتا ترايدر  
> ماالهدف

 اهلا بك اخى الكريم
تقدر تعتبرها من التنوع لاتاحة الاختيارات للجميع 
يعنى مثلا هناك من لايقبل برنامج شارت افكسول ويحب الميتاتريدر وقد يسجل فى شركة غير مقتنع بها لوجود الميتا فيها

----------


## VIP2FM

> احد الاخوه قد استفسر من الدعم الفني للشركة  واشارو ان نهاية الشهر سيتم التعامل بمنصات الميتا تريدر بحسابات تابعة فكسول  احد الاخوه لديه اي خبر عن هذه المعلومه ..!!؟  أســـوة بشركة fxcm  وكل الشكر

 *
الله يبشرك بسعدك و باللي تحب  مثل ما بشرتنا*      

> سألت ستيف وهو نائب رئيس الشركة يوم السبت الماضي حول الأمر فقال :  أن الميتا تريدر الآن جاهز وهو قيد التجربة لمدة شهر ، ومن بعدها سوف يطلقوه للعملاء  بالتوفيق

  *
الله يبشرك بسعدك و باللي تحب  مثل ما بشرتنا*       

> . نعم الخبر صحيح ، والحقيقه لدينا علم من مده ليست بالقصيره ، ولكن فضلنا الإنتظار بعض الوقت قبل الإعلان عن ذلك لكي نتأكد من توقيت الإطلاق وانتهاء فترة التجارب قبل الإعلان   وإن شاء الله نوافيكم بآخر التطورات أول بأول

  *
الله يبشرك بسعدك و باللي تحب  مثل ما بشرتنا*

----------


## الهـــــاجري

> سألت ستيف وهو نائب رئيس الشركة يوم السبت الماضي حول الأمر فقال :  أن الميتا تريدر الآن جاهز وهو قيد التجربة لمدة شهر ، ومن بعدها سوف يطلقوه للعملاء  بالتوفيق

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## الهـــــاجري

> .  نعم الخبر صحيح ، والحقيقه لدينا علم من مده ليست بالقصيره ، ولكن فضلنا الإنتظار بعض الوقت قبل الإعلان عن ذلك لكي نتأكد من توقيت الإطلاق وانتهاء فترة التجارب قبل الإعلان    وإن شاء الله نوافيكم بآخر التطورات أول بأول

   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AmrM

الصراحة أنا شايف أن مفيش أحسن من الميتا كمنصة تداول و دي هتكون أضافة جيدة لFxSol

----------


## م. تيمور

خبر اكثر من رائع ان شاء الله
نتمنى ان يكون الاداء على اعلى مستوى يليق بافكسول ولا تشوبه شائبه
ان شاء الله ,,,

----------


## عمر حلاق

> *--   --  *

  :Eh S(7):    

> خبر جميل 
> بهذه الطريقة الافكسول رايحة تستقطب الكثير من العملاء

 وهذا ما قلناه لهم أكثر من مرة وأكدنا عليه  :Asvc:    

> 

  :Eh S(7):    

> ان شاء الله مع اني ماعندي حساب فيها لكن عشانكم

 تسلم يا أبوقلب كبير  :Asvc:    :Eh S(7):    

> يعني معنى كلامك أخوي انه سيتم اطلاقه في شهر مايو بإذن الله، بس ليش ادارة المنتدى ما حطت هالخبر؟ مع انه يهم ناس وايد... 
> وألف شكر لصاحب الخبرية الحلوة..لك البشارة ياخوي

 إن شاء الله يطلقوه في حال لم تواجههم فيه مشاكل وأخطاء خلال تجربته   :Eh S(7):    

> *
> الله يبشرك بسعدك و باللي تحب  مثل ما بشرتنا*

  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

وإن كان التعامل مع منصة FXSOL  متعب في البداية ولمن لم يجربه  ولكن بعد التعامل تجده ظريفاً :Asvc:   ولكن بكل شفافية أخوكم من محبي التعامل مع منصة واحدة للتحليل والأوامر .... الخ :Big Grin:   فعلأً تبقى نقلة نوعية رااااااااااااائعة  وأتمنى أن تكون كما عهدناها شركة لا تقبل إلا الأفضل  وموفقين يا جماعة :Eh S(7):

----------


## knight515

> . نعم الخبر صحيح ، والحقيقه لدينا علم من مده ليست بالقصيره ، ولكن فضلنا الإنتظار بعض الوقت قبل الإعلان عن ذلك لكي نتأكد من توقيت الإطلاق وانتهاء فترة التجارب قبل الإعلان   وإن شاء الله نوافيكم بآخر التطورات أول بأول

   ماشاء الله خبر جميل والله يبشرك بالخير عزيزي اسامة

----------


## @ Scorpion @

الله يبشركم بالجنة ان شاء الله . خبر رااااااااااائع  :Good:   نقلة نوعية رااااااااااااائعة  لـ FXSOL   :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## عندي طموح

> اهلا بك اخى الكريم  تقدر تعتبرها من التنوع لاتاحة الاختيارات للجميع  يعنى مثلا هناك من لايقبل برنامج شارت افكسول ويحب الميتاتريدر وقد يسجل فى شركة غير مقتنع بها لوجود الميتا فيها

  
مشكور أخوي سمير على التوضيح  
وفعلاً شي جميل صراحة

----------

